# Rear Brake Upgrade



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

Has Anyone Done a Rear Disk Brake Conversion On A b14? Im Sure Somone Has.. I just wanted to know if anyone could point me in the right direction, i have been thinking about doing it. need some help with parts needed, or any kits available and what not. thanks in advanced


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

either you get the whole rear axle or get the fastbrakes kit. but which ever one, you would definitely need the rotors, pads, brake lines, and park brake cables. the fastbrakes kit, i think, comes with most of the needed items, but I'm not sure. i replaced my whole rear axle when i got lucky at the bone yard.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

I was thinking of doing the same thing but, I was on fastbrakes and I didn't find the conversion kit for the B14.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nissanlucino said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing but, I was on fastbrakes and I didn't find the conversion kit for the B14.


Yes I have done the fast brakes conversion, see sig...
The kit is on their web site, but I brought the whole thing with calipers from a forum member used.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

IanH said:


> Yes I have done the fast brakes conversion, see sig...
> The kit is on their web site, but I brought the whole thing with calipers from a forum member used.


OK. Give me the link so I can get the fastbrakes kit then I'll buy the callipers and other stuff from somewhere else. Pleeze!!! 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

nissanlucino said:


> OK. Give me the link so I can get the fastbrakes kit then I'll buy the callipers and other stuff from somewhere else. Pleeze!!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason


Well I just looked and its not on their web site anymore.
I suggest you call them.
http://fastbrakes.com/shop/index.php

If they will just sell you the brackets I think everything else should be available.

Good Luck...


----------



## tekamadrid (Jul 24, 2006)

*I think I found it*

Hey, I was looking at the fastbrakes site and I think I found the rear conversion... is this it?

http://fastbrakes.com/shop/index.php?cPath=31


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

tekamadrid said:


> Hey, I was looking at the fastbrakes site and I think I found the rear conversion... is this it?
> 
> http://fastbrakes.com/shop/index.php?cPath=31


No this is not it.

It says something like rear drum to SER disk conversion.
The kit was about $180

You will have to call.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

i emailed them they told me it was discontinued due to demand. he said if i can get like 5 ppl interested he would make some new brackets


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

eeklewis said:


> i emailed them they told me it was discontinued due to demand. he said if i can get like 5 ppl interested he would make some new brackets


if you find out what is offered here and the price you can post in group buy section and find the people.
good luck.....


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

hey
if you are doing a group buy, I'm in for sure!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

If you call RIGHT AWAY. Mossy Nissan still might have one or two of these kits in stock. 

www.mossyperformance.com 

Again don't look on the site. Call them and do it quickly!


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

fastbrake dude said hes been getting alot of calls / emails about the b14 kit so hes going to make some more brackets.


----------



## oewoko (Nov 15, 2005)

hey eeklewis, im looking to sell all of my brand new rear hardware, as i decided to forego the rear disc setup, and concentrate more money on the s14. brand new calipers, hubs, e-brake, pads, hardware from courtesy nissan. and new cross drilled rotors from kvr. pm me if you'd be interested.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

pm sent. oewoko


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

Also had fastbrakes guy give me a quote for a rear 4 piston caliper conversion about $1200 and a few weeks to make brackets, comes with approx 12" rotors


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

eeklewis said:


> Also had fastbrakes guy give me a quote for a rear 4 piston caliper conversion about $1200 and a few weeks to make brackets, comes with approx 12" rotors


What would be the point of this? Even if you had 13" fronts these would STILL be overkill. In fact they would no doubt HURT brake performance. The maxima rear conversion is borderline overkill as it is. This would be nothing more than a show car item!


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

So... What Is The Best Upgrade You Can Do w/o Over Killing It?

Se-R?
Nx2000?
Maxima?

Also... Should The Front Be Upgraded? Or Is Does It Still Even Out?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

eeklewis said:


> So... What Is The Best Upgrade You Can Do w/o Over Killing It?
> 
> Se-R?
> Nx2000?
> ...


Wait so you want to do a rear disc conversion with the stock ga16 brakes up front? umm... err... pointless if you ask me. The minimum I would do is NX2000 fronts with se-r rear discs. All of the GA16 cars that had optional ABS had 4 wheel disc brakes. As such they used the SE-R larger front brakes. I would not waste the $ to change to SE-R fronts when you can switch to NX2K brakes for the same $ and get better results. I would do that before I did a rear conversion. I autocrossed my car for 4 years with the stock rear drums and NEVER had brake issues.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

So is nx2000 brakes all the way around good? or would maxima caliper in the rear be better? or is it borderline overkill?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

eeklewis said:


> So is nx2000 brakes all the way around good? or would maxima caliper in the rear be better? or is it borderline overkill?


What Wes is trying to tell you is that most of your braking is on the front so NX2000 ABS brakes (AD22VF) at front with SER rear Disks is balanced. More rear brake force or capacity is pointless unless you go larger on the fronts than that.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks, Is Their Any Other Mods That Need 2 Be Done? Master Cyclinder / Booster? Or Can Stock GA16 Brake System Be Used?


----------



## Local 58 (May 22, 2006)

I just emailed Greg Vogel to be put on his waiting list for the fastbrakes rear conversion bracket. He should have them in about a month. ([email protected])


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

eeklewis said:


> Thanks, Is Their Any Other Mods That Need 2 Be Done? Master Cyclinder / Booster? Or Can Stock GA16 Brake System Be Used?


Hmm... Yeh / Na?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

eeklewis said:


> Hmm... Yeh / Na?


the only other mod suggested is a 4 wheel disc master cylinder from a nx2000 or 200 Sx SER or Altima.
I am still using the original master cylinder.
I have not seen anyone discuss changing the booster.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok Thanks, i got alot from all the info


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you guys want to wait a little bit i can call fastbrakes and see if we cant set up a group buy.


----------



## eeklewis (Apr 30, 2006)

I am not totally ready to buy this upgrade yet, maybe some of the other guys are ready.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

If there is a list, put me on it!!!:loser:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i probably wont start it till like after mid september. got to make sure it is ok with fastbrakes for the adapter plates.


----------

